# sand flea chowder



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

It's official. Last year i tried the sand flea poppers and they were good. Now Coastwatch Magazine has published a recipe for sand flea chowder. Guess whats on the menu this week.
Scroll down the page for the recipe

http://www.ncseagrant.org/component/...ld-sea-lettuce


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

looks like the link didnt copy correctly. the link in the South Carolina forum works....iffin you're interested


----------

